# Maple woods



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

I am not sure if this is the right spot but I thought I would post it here.

I am just curious as to how Flamed maple and Quilted maple got their names? and possibly start a petition to have their names switched. lol

Because Quilted maple looks more like Flamed maple to me and Flamed maple could be Tiger maple or something with the stripes.

Quilted maple:









Flamed maple:









Both were mine but I sold the Flamed guitar. So anyone know how they got their names?


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

It's all considered Curly or figured Maple. However quilted maple appears to be more tufted like a quilt than what is considered flamed, As for Flamed maple I would guess someone thought it looked like the shape of a flame. I've heard it called tiger stripe as well. One thing for sure these names came from someone trying to describe what they saw or wanted and the names stuck. If you go into a wood vender and ask for Tiger Stripe Maple you may get a friendly sermon on the proper terminology when talking about wood but he will sure as heck know what you are talking about.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

isn't quilted maple from the west coast & flame maple from the east coast ?
all i ever seen growing in the east is 
curly 
flame 
tiger 
fiddleback which is all the same i think 
but do have a point it does look like flames


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Yes and no.. There is figured maple here but it doesn't get graded out or nice the logs go for veneer. The stuff from BC is a soft maple



copperhead said:


> isn't quilted maple from the west coast & flame maple from the east coast ?
> all i ever seen growing in the east is
> curly
> flame
> ...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I finally got around to paying a visit to a hardwood store near me this weekend, after not knowing of its existence for damn near 15 years. This place ( KJP Select Hardwoods - Source for wood in Ottawa, Ontario ) has everything and more (stuff you won't see on the website). I was quite surprised by the many different kinds of wood that are "quilted", "curly", and "spalted". For instance, there are mahogany-like woods (makore) that are quilted. I may be wrong, but from what I could tell, these were simply descriptive terms for the properties of the grain, and not necessarily a kind or species of tree.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

That is correct Mark


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

thx for the input guys!


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

In the back of Beauty of the Burst, he lists the categories (terms) used by collectors to describe the tops:
1. Flame
2. Tiger Stripe
3. Curly
4. Fiddleback
5. Pin Stripe
6. Ribbon Curl
7. Blister
8. Bird's Eye

Lots of different terms just trying to describe the figure.

There weren't any Quilts used back then. Gibson stated somewhere Quilt only comes from Western maple. And the Bursts were only Eastern Maple, simply, I think, because the mills they contracted with were closer to the plant.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

here's a pic I've lifted from the Les Paul Forum. If you look along the top rim, you can really see the 'flame' on this one. A good example I think of how the term originated.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

i brought home a pickup load or curly & some birds eye maple a couple years ago from New brunswick along with a toy rhino for my kid 
i have only started making some tops here lately . saving it for a rainy day i guess 








some of them are 14" wide


----------

